
Show HN: Understandly – easy-to-use translation tool for short texts - yhoiseth
http://www.understandly.com/
======
martinholten
Co-founder here. We made Understandly because I had difficulties managing
translations of short texts. I'm doing digital marketing in multiple languages
(mainly Google AdWords and Facebook), and keeping track of the translations in
a spreadsheet proved cumbersome.

Understandly has features that makes it easier to manage large amounts of
translations as well as features that helps you collaborate with your
translators and team members.

We'd really appreciate feedback, especially on what features we should add.
You can reach us on hi@understandly.com or right here in the comments.

~~~
yhoiseth
Any roadblocks preventing you from using the service would also be helpful to
hear about.

